# Canadian coming to the US



## Whybird (Jun 1, 2013)

This could get complicated and go off on a tangent so I'm going to try to write it as clear as possible. I don't want to go off on the side topics that this question will bring, I just need the facts so I can see all the answers. Sounds cryptic, I know, but it'll all become clear why I just want the facts.

Soon to be 19yo stepson met a 24yo female from Canada over a year ago via online. They've talked over the computer and phone during this time and have fallen in love. 

Since she does not like where she's living and wants to move, she's now thinking of moving down to the States to be with him. If roommates if there's no romantic chemistry once they meet face to face.

He is living with us, has a job of less then 35 hours a week making just slightly over minimum wage, with no money saved and no college prospects. She has a job as a Baker, has $20K saved and has finished college.

As I said, she wants to move regardless and since they have a great relationship over the internet and have that friendship she'd like to move down here in the States and has saved the money in order to do so. 

Problem is, neither of them realize just how difficult that will be. It's not as easy as just packing up and moving down. They've looked online, as have I, and can not find an easy answer to what exactly will be evolved with doing this. And neither one can or will spend the money to talk to an Immigration attorney. 

So I'm asking you for the answers, if you can. Let's not get off onto the whole relationship thing, trust me, might as well see if you can hold your breath for hours on end. Cold hard facts are what's needed.

First question: If she wants to come visit, how long can she stay before having to go back? And for how long does she stay in Canada before coming back to the States? 

10+ years ago I had a friend who moved to Canada to be with her boyfriend and she could stay 6 months but had to come back to the US for a couple weeks before being able to go back. But now I'm seeing it's something like 6 months visit with 6 months back home before you can come visit again. Which is it? 

I don't have a problem with the relationship, but I wish they'd meet up before committing to even roommate status. Does the time frame apply if he wanted to go see her in Canada as well?

Second question: If she comes down to live, we're seeing things about sponsorships, what are they and what do they entail? 

I already know for her to get a job here she has to have a company that says there are no Americans to take that job. That's not going to happen I'm sure. Other than under the table working, which is not a good idea, is there a way for her to work here? 

If we sponsor her, if that's even an option, what does it mean for us? That we'll support her when she's down here? Is that just for visiting or for living down here?

I know there's a fiance sponsorship, but I don't even want to suggest that route since they don't know if there's face to face chemistry and that opens a whole other can of worms. Not to mention if it's screwy enough just putting it here in writing to find out how they can be together, it's going to raise red flags with the government as well. 


At this point I'm not even sure what else to ask, although I guess the big one is.... Can she move to the US and support herself, and how?

Thank you. Clear facts so that I can show him exactly what is involved would be appreciated. There are things I know, like how difficult it's going to be, and than he'll come back with well there's this and this way, but he doesn't know the full answers to the way he's suggesting. Hopefully someone here has the answer.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

As a Canadian she can visit without a visa ..for up to 180 days .. then 180 days out 
but a few week initital visit would be best 
they have to have met before they can file for a visa 

Can she move to the US and support herself, and how NO 

for a fiancee visa 
K1 Process Flowchart

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support
currently $19400 or have a co sponsor ...(don't volunteer )


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

She can also consider coming to the US on a student visa and take up a study at a local community college.


----------



## Whybird (Jun 1, 2013)

EVHB said:


> She can also consider coming to the US on a student visa and take up a study at a local community college.


What does this entail specifically?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Student Visas

Check out this site for studying the USA.

To be honest when I read your post what stuck out was that she didn't like where she was living, and looking to move. If it was me (and just what I have seen happen to people) I would not doing anything such as the K1 visa yet. Not until they have spent a lot time together. Talking on the phone and the internet is one thing. But living together is completely different. 

Also check out the Au Pair visa. Might be a long stretch but you can see if it would work.
Exchange Visitor Visas


----------



## Whybird (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the links. Trust me, we've talked to him about it all, how it's great he likes her and all, but we're not talking moving from one state to the other, we're talking another country. I've been down this road before, I've got a good friend who moved to Canada to be with her boyfriend and I got to listen to all of her problems. And that was before 9/11, so I'm sure it's worse now! 

But you can't tell him anything. He wants to play White Knight and help her out. She doesn't want to live with her parents any more, we hear how they don't do X or Y for her but why she doesn't just move out, I don't know. I do know she has some medical problems like Anxiety, so that could be why she's not on her own.

But telling him it's not a good situation and he really needs to meet her before hand, yeah it just doesn't go over well. He wants to rescue her and he won't see any other option.

All I can do is find out all the information and let him screw up his life when it doesn't work out. Because we are not stepping in to help. We have our own issues to deal with and if he's going to play White Knight he can do it on his own dime.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Student visa
She has to be accepted to an education institution and part of the visa application is proof of funds for tuition/living expenses for the first year and the source for the rest of the studies.

Au Pair visa
She needs proof of x number of child care hours.

Fiance visa
Not likely to get approved without proof of having met face to face. She has to stay in Canada while the approval is in process. Yes, she can visit.

Spousal visa
Again - she has to stay in Canada until the approval is granted. Yes, she can visit.

Please read up on Affidavit of Support (AoS). You basically guarantee to keep her off welfare for 10 years or until she has worked a certain number of months. Details are on travel.state.gov or uscis.gov.

Medical issues may or may not be covered by insurance in the US.

Can the two of them meet somewhere in the middle for a mini-vacation?


----------



## Whybird (Jun 1, 2013)

That answers several questions we had. I know about the Fiance visa but did not know she had to stay in Canada to get it. He was thinking she come down on a visit and than they say they're going to get married. Pretty sure it doesn't work that way. And than what if they don't have chemistry, I don't think he's dumb enough to marry some one just to help them. 

Not going to read the AoS, because there's no way I'm signing anything stating I'll keep her off welfare. Nor would I hire her to be my Au Pair to my 2 hoodlums. For her sake because they can be a handful as well as theirs cause I know nothing about her. But it is good info to have.

So basically her options are. Come visit. And than go home. Or get accepted to a school and she can be down here for that. After that than the whole thing will have to be revisited on what she should/can do. And who knows maybe they'll know each other and actually love each other more than just infatuation in a year or two of actually seeing each other face to face. 

We've suggested about her coming down to visit but it's almost $1000 in plane tickets and than room & board for the time she's here. She's not staying in my house so she'll have to get a hotel. But it's a small price to pay to find out if she's The One. And might save a lot of heartache and headache in the future.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

If she has 20k saved up why are you paying her way?

She can show up, get married, file AoS and potentially stay. It is not a recommended way to move to the US as it can backfire.


----------



## Whybird (Jun 1, 2013)

We weren't sure if the 20K was enough. Not to mention we're not sure if they're going to get married or not. They've never met face to face, just online and phone. And they know they may not hit it off. 

We do know if they actually met and did love each other enough to get married, they could go that route with the money she has saved, but like you said, it's not the recommended option and if I'm asked I will give my opinion of the whole thing and it won't be favorable. 

So trying to find other ways she can be here, other than just a visit. But it's not looking like it's doable, now to just get him to acknowledge that and stop playing White Knight. Or get them to cough up the money to actually visit each other before deciding if they want to spend ever after with each other.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Good luck with this ball of yarn! They have to meet and take it from there.


----------

